# I'm new what are the rules?



## Iamthatis (Sep 30, 2013)

I just registered but have read the forums for awhile.  What are the rules here?  On some other threads I've read the mods come down on people for a variety of things yet I can't find a rule list anywhere.  Are do the mods kinda just enfoure things on their whims?


----------



## Niachu (Sep 30, 2013)

There's a red bar at the top of each page that says "Forum rules." Can you see it?


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 1, 2013)

I found that I apologize still figuring this whole thing out.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't hesitate to ask if there's anything else you're not sure about.


----------



## spaps (Oct 1, 2013)

There's only one rule on this forum. Embrace Hulkamania.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 1, 2013)

There are several factions that populate the forums.

The ruling faction, The Oligarchy, is an elitist inner circle network of former PVCC trolls and forum staff who value censorship, revision, segregation and elimination. Under the Banner of the Inner Circle, the Oligarchy sits on a hoard of unreleased updates. This is a controversial political stance that has drawn praise and criticism from various subgroups and JCrowley. To keep the resistance at bay, physical and mental punishments run the gambit from bare-assed beatings to cold showers to bizarre scenarios acted out with glee by a group of deeply neurotic adults with a proclivity to isolate themselves via furry-less mates. 

On the other side of the forums, there is the Coletariat. This is a faction of subversive socialist hacktivists who value freedom of information and speech and making banishment illegal. The Coletariat has a large underbelly of subfactions including, but not limited to: the A-Logs, the Sexual Deviants, the Spergs and JCrowley. Notable efforts have been made by this faction to overthrow the current ruling party and establish an exodus to a forum under Coletariat domain. Small scale efforts have been made to combat the Oligarchy's censorship, both peaceful and violent. In one case, an outspoken party member called on the ruling class to release audiotapes of Chris grieving over his father.

The third faction is the main hub of the Sexual Deviant subfaction. There is no leadership or structure to this group. And the various subfactions share very little in common with one another: Love-Shies, Homosexuals, Bisexuals, Furries, White Knights, the Fanfiction Writers Guild, Australians, some of the Spergs subfaction, Transsexuals and JCrowley. The only goal of this group is to provide the What If board with a steady supply of thoughts.

It is so unwittingly complicated to maintain good standing here. That's why the forum's turnover rate is so high. Over 9,000 accounts are banned on a weekly basis. I can only advise that you put on your best Guy Fawkes impression and try to fit in. Or you could just post .


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 1, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> There are several factions that populate the forums.
> 
> The ruling faction, The Oligarchy, is an elitist inner circle network of former PVCC trolls and forum staff who value censorship, revision, segregation and elimination. Under the Banner of the Inner Circle, the Oligarchy sits on a hoard of unreleased updates. This is a controversial political stance that has drawn praise and criticism from various subgroups and JCrowley. To keep the resistance at bay, physical and mental punishments run the gambit from bare-assed beatings to cold showers to bizarre scenarios acted out with glee by a group of deeply neurotic adults with a proclivity to isolate themselves via furry-less mates.
> 
> ...



I like you you're funny


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 1, 2013)

No sperging and A-Logging.


----------



## exball (Oct 1, 2013)

The only rules are train, say your prayers, eat your vitamins, be true to yourself, be true to your country, and be a real American!


----------



## KatsuKitty (Oct 1, 2013)

I would just like to thank you for being one of three people who actually read the rules when they sign up.


----------



## Iamthatis (Oct 1, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> No sperging and A-Logging.




Dumb question time, what is A-logging?


----------



## CatParty (Oct 1, 2013)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's awesome


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 1, 2013)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/A-Logging

Basically wanting true pain to happen to Chris because he's evil (as opposed to just dumb)


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 1, 2013)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be civil. Any [cwc=www.sonichu.com/cwcki/A-Logging]A-Logging[/cwc] will be deleted. Chris is not Hitler and does not deserve to die for his antics. This includes "I'm better than Chris because ..." threads.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 1, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies for hijacking the thread, but does that extend to other lolcows (like A-Log and his ilk)? or is it just limited to Chris and the other forum members?


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 1, 2013)

Lolcow general has its own mods and rules (listed below)


> No trolling plans. This is a forum for the discussion of eccentric people and groups. Attempting to organize efforts to hurt these people will result in a ban.
> *Be civil. Please avoid seething rants. Do not write about how you want to kill somebody.*
> Do not post personal information. Please do not "dox" people or post their personal details; this includes, but not limited to: social media accounts, e-mail, phone number, address, etc.
> People and groups you don't like aren't automatically lolcows. The criteria for a Lolcow is someone on the Internet, who is extremely weird, and their reaction to this attention is funny. Anything else gets locked.


So yeah,   is still bad.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Lolcow general has its own mods and rules (listed below)
> 
> 
> > No trolling plans. This is a forum for the discussion of eccentric people and groups. Attempting to organize efforts to hurt these people will result in a ban.
> ...



Thanks, I'll make sure to avoid that.


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2013)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Apologies for hijacking the thread, but does that extend to other lolcows (like A-Log and his ilk)? or is it just limited to Chris and the other forum members?


It's the common sense thing. A bunch of people here get really stupid with their insults but they usually get overlooked unless it's a frothing at the mouth with rage and violence. The rule is in place to keep psychopaths off the board. If you're going to criticize a person of interest, do it without being a crazy prick.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually makes sense in the long run. After all, you can't have those kinds of people running around.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's my selection of hilariously bad topics containing A-Logging and/or sperging in the Spergatory. Just don't do something like these:

1. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2088
2. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1888
3. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1498
4. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=918
5. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=703
6. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=278


----------



## CatParty (Oct 2, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Here's my selection of hilariously bad topics containing A-Logging and/or sperging in the Spergatory. Just don't do something like these:
> 
> 1. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2088
> 2. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1888
> ...




we never did find out if he eats his poop or what his farts smell like...


----------



## champthom (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't be a dick.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 2, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Don't be a dick.


----------



## champthom (Oct 2, 2013)

This isn't so much a rule as so much advice for a new user like OP - read the posts in Spergatory and avoid doing that stuff at all costs. That combined with not being a dick will serve you well here.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 2, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discuss.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 6, 2013)

*ALAN PARDEW'S SELECTION OF SPERGATORY THREADS V2.0: I LOVE CHRIS EDITION*​
1. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1750
2. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=450
3. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1435
4. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1974
5. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1434
6. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=337


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 2, 2013)

I love flipping back through Spergatory 

Anyway, when you post a new thread/post ask your selves these questions:

1) Is this worth discussing?: You didn't think we were gonna have 15 pages talking about what Chris's farts sound like, unless of course his next status is about that, which it won't be.
2) Has this been discussed before? Am I bringing anything new to the table?: "Hey guys, I wonder what will happen when Barb dies?" This isn't new or original, please discuss it on a older thread.
3) Am I going to start a war?: Saying a opinion is ok, even when others disagree with you, but please don't make a thread (like this one http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1583) where everyone just fights, it will get locked.
4) Am I doing this to get Chris's attention?: I don't feel like reading a book just to learn it wasn't for me, you're posting for us, not him.
5) Does this make me sound like an asshole?: If it does, you're probably being an asshole. And you don't wanna be an asshole (http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2088)
6) Am I deviating from the topic at hand?: I've seen a few honest threads get locked because someone makes an off hand remark about the neurocomplexity of a snake (http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f= ... &start=525) or the origin of species (http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2367). If you see this, please don't engage and try to get the topic back on track. There's this wonderful place called Deep Thoughts where you can take these thought provoking debates.

I am not a mod, these are just my tips.

Edit: 7) Is truly about the forum that I have posted on?: This post (http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1799) would have been fine if it was in General and was just about the Twitter CEO. Tacking Chris's name to something does not make it about Chris. We have 11 forums here, counting the subfourms. 2 are about Chris, 1 for Sonichu, the rest for whatever your heart desires. Please pick the right board.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 2, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> I love flipping back through Spergatory
> 
> Anyway, when you post a new thread/post ask your selves these questions:
> 
> ...



In addition to that, don't post anything at all resembling anything in this thread. 
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2467


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 2, 2013)

^That thread is the only Authorized Sperg Dumping Grounds. If you wanna Sperg out, please do it there.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm bumping this thread because there's been a spike in new users due to the house fire and I've seen quite a few locked threads. By bumping this, hopefully more people will read it since it'll be back on the first page.
Please read this thread and the one linked below.
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2968


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Like they'll actually read anything


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

At least I tried!


----------



## PopOfColor (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 15, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> When a mod tells you to stop doing something, stop. I've seen a few people banned now because they were asked to stop doing something and either argued or ignored the warnings. WhiteKnight was told to knock the ween shit off and then sent some creepy PMs out to other users. He got banned because he didn't listen to Surtur and Brook. In the don't troll Chris thread some user argued with Brook and got banned. It doesn't really matter if you agree with the mods and admins or not. They can Bann you, so just do what they say.


Pikonic gave some very good advice in the gimmick users thread. PLEASE remember this. I'm really glad that there are some new users who are willing to read before posting. They give me faith that we won't be completely swarmed by weens and Batmans.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 17, 2014)

Null added this to the What-if improvement thread regarding to posting about Chris which I would like to add here.



			
				Null said:
			
		

> If you have something important to say, it goes in Updates.
> If you have something you want to say, it goes in Discussion.
> If you have something that could go unsaid, it goes in What If.
> If you have something that should never be said, it goes in Spergatory.



The update threads are there for us reading discussion and finding out there was another Chris post 9 pages back. Instead of searching for eternity you can look for the post in the three or four pages in the respected thread.

_There's no shame in not posting to Updates_. The only time I do now is if there's a question that is asked and I can actually answer it or I have an update screen cap that hasn't been added yet.
_There's no shame in posting to the random threads._ If your observation or question is one sided or you don't think the discussion will last more than a few pages, just ask it there. I try my best to frequent the random what if so people's questions don't go unanswered.
_If you want to make a shitty what if for cheap laughs, do it in the "What if the worst thread"...thread_ doing otherwise isn't funnier, it's just a pain.


----------

